# Creepy, crawly, coppery colored, crotalinae, coastal critter



## leo (May 2, 2013)

Oly E 510, Sigma 55-200, mpod, Raw


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2013)

That`s a very good picture, and example of the real thing. Lot of folks could learn from that picture.


----------



## Hoss (May 2, 2013)

Great series, Lee.

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 2, 2013)

Great captures Leo of an ornery critter


----------



## dawg2 (May 2, 2013)

Great pics.  They always look angry.


----------



## cre8foru (May 2, 2013)

Nice shot and find.


----------



## cornpile (May 2, 2013)

Man,those things give me the creeps.Beautiful shots of him,Leo


----------



## quinn (May 2, 2013)

Great shots sir!Great capture of that tongue in action!


----------



## vonnick52 (May 2, 2013)

Someone should put up an equally good picture of a water snake for comparison


----------



## wvdawg (May 3, 2013)

Neat capture - I think I'd like a longer lens though!


----------



## Luckybuck (May 3, 2013)

What kind of snake is this, I am not sure.


----------



## leo (May 5, 2013)

Thanks all 
Most of the visitors to Martinique, on the Fort Morgan Peninsula, do not even realise these are around ....





Luckybuck said:


> What kind of snake is this, I am not sure.



Called a Cottonmouth ..... ( I think  )


----------



## rip18 (May 5, 2013)

Oooh - neat shots of the little feller!  Yep, looks like young cottonmouth to me!  I just can't seem to find one right now!


----------



## Bulldawg76 (May 5, 2013)

Dang! Great images.


----------



## georgia357 (May 6, 2013)

Cool catch, cuz.


----------



## BuckMKII (May 6, 2013)

Nice shots but I hate those guys!


----------



## FMC (May 26, 2013)

Cottonmouth.  Great shots.


----------



## carver (May 27, 2013)

I'd have to put some distance between me and the snake Leo,fine shots


----------

